# impossible starter villagers



## keybug55 (Aug 4, 2013)

I was looking up villagers on the animal crossing wikia, then I stumbleld upon Kyle's page and found this;

_It is not possible to obtain Kyle as a Starter Villager and therefore he must be obtained through him moving in later on._

I looked it up further and sure enough, I found people saying that you can't obtain smug/uchi villagers as starters.

Just some neat information I found.


----------



## LillyKay (Aug 4, 2013)

Very interesting, I started with a smug villager. The first new villager to move in after I started playing was a Smug villager and the tenth who moved in yesterday is a Smug villager. I now have 3.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 4, 2013)

Weird. One of my starter villagers was smug. Eugene.


I wouldn't put too much faith into Wiki sites. Anyone can go in and type whatever they want in it, so it's not very reliable.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 4, 2013)

No, I believe that. Phoebe is uchi and she moved in later on - my sixth or seventh villager? And Lionel moved in later on - he's smug.


----------



## ClefairyKid (Aug 4, 2013)

I heard that it was species specific that couldn't be starters, so no octopi can be starters.. o . o


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 4, 2013)

I say it's true... I've restarted my town many maaany times and I never got a smug or an uchi villager as a starter!


Five starters -> "old" personality types only... for example peppy, normal, cranky, jock, snooty (-> lazy is missing)
6th, 7th and 8th villager -> smug/uchi/lazy (order is random)
9th villager -> random
10th -> camper/from another town


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 4, 2013)

I really would like proof of someone having an uchi/smug as a starter, aka a pic of the planting ceremony
its simply not true or possible, from the 100's of resets ive done, its not possible
they always move in as the sixth/seventh/eighth villager, along with the personality type you are missing from the original 6


----------



## katie. (Aug 4, 2013)

Well Ken is a smug character and he is one of my start up characters


----------



## Cinnamoos (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you can't get Marshal as a starter. :c As I tried to reset for him for 2 days. aoihfdshifds


----------



## LillyKay (Aug 4, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> I really would like proof of someone having an uchi/smug as a starter, aka a pic of the planting ceremony
> its simply not true or possible, from the 100's of resets ive done, its not possible
> they always move in as the sixth/seventh/eighth villager, along with the personality type you are missing from the original 6



As stated above I started with a Smug villager. Perhaps you could also consider the probability of getting any particular character rather than a type. For instance, I reset my game so many times (from 14th when I got the game until the evening of the 15th) but it was only once that I got a character from my previous games yet the number of characters I have had out numbers the numbers of Smug characters in the game. I would like a lazy character but I started with none and none has ever moved in.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 4, 2013)

katie. said:


> Well Ken is a smug character and he is one of my start up characters



Picture proof of the planting ceremony :O

- - - Post Merge - - -



LillyKay said:


> As stated above I started with a Smug villager. Perhaps you could also consider the probability of getting any particular character rather than a type. For instance, I reset my game so many times (from 14th when I got the game until the evening of the 15th) but it was only once that I got a character from my previous games yet the number of characters I have had out numbers the numbers of Smug characters in the game. I would like a lazy character but I started with none and none has ever moved in.



I know for sure some species will be impossible to get as they were in previous games such as the Octopi


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 4, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> I say it's true... I've restarted my town many maaany times and I never got a smug or an uchi villager as a starter!
> 
> 
> Five starters -> "old" personality types only... for example peppy, normal, cranky, jock, snooty *(-> lazy is missing)*
> ...



No I got Erik as a starter and he's lazy


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 4, 2013)

katie. said:


> Well Ken is a smug character and he is one of my start up characters



I dont want to look like some crazy stalker LOL, but i looked up at your blog





and Ken wasnt an original villager 

- - - Post Merge - - -



poliwag0 said:


> No I got Erik as a starter and he's lazy



Its an example lol.... when you start the game one of the original 5 personalities will be missing
for me it was lazy, for others it could be snooty etc


----------



## -strawberry (Aug 4, 2013)

katie. said:


> Well Ken is a smug character and he is one of my start up characters



as in your original five (or four) starter villagers?

i have ken too and he was my sixth villager, he moved in immediately but he was NOT a part of my original five. same goes for phoebe, who moved in after ken l-lol.


----------



## sweetfire (Aug 4, 2013)

I have nate as my starter (original 5) and he's also lazy


----------



## not-fun (Aug 4, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> I say it's true... I've restarted my town many maaany times and I never got a smug or an uchi villager as a starter!
> 
> 
> Five starters -> "old" personality types only... for example peppy, normal, cranky, jock, snooty (-> lazy is missing)
> ...



might be your game, lazy was in my town from the start (biskit). 
but jacques (smug) was the first to move in, followed by chevre (normal) and rocket (uchi)


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 4, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Its an example lol.... when you start the game one of the original 5 personalities will be missing
> for me it was lazy, for others it could be snooty etc



Oh oops I misread the post. Yeah for me it was jock then Stinky moved in the next day.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 4, 2013)

not-fun said:


> might be your game, lazy was in my town from the start (biskit).
> but jacques (smug) was the first to move in, followed by chevre (normal) and rocket (uchi)



Yeah so for you one of the original 6 personalities was missing (normal)
lazy was just used as an example!!


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 4, 2013)

I had snooty missing from my first five


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Aug 4, 2013)

I think they changed the "starters plot" and i'm glad about that  in city folk there were some realy interesting and for me good looking villagers that cant be a starter villager,  like Ankha, Marina etc. Now it seems to be all smugs and uchis, and thats good, because eitherway someone with this personality going to move in!  in city folk you may never see any of the "must move in" villagers.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 4, 2013)

I have an Uchi animal and that was Agnes. She moved in later. I also have a Smug villager, Zell, who moved in later.
For those who say that they had a smug/uchi as a starter and say that it was fake and that the wiki lied, what if they lied about their personality?  I wouldn't make assumptions until this was proven


----------



## MamaMyers (Aug 4, 2013)

I started with keaton and flo, which keaton is smug and flo is uchi

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gizmodo said:


> Picture proof of the planting ceremony :O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




wish I would have taken a pic to prove you wrong 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had keaton

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Keaton


----------



## Wondrous (Aug 4, 2013)

I know for a fact that your starting villagers (The first five villagers that live in your town the day you move in, and show up at the tree ceremony) cannot be Uchi or Smug. They can be Normal, Peppy, Snooty, Jock, Cranky or Lazy. This means one of those six personalities will not show up in your original five. I've also found that there aren't any repeats in your original five. Ex: Antonio and Bones. Both are lazy personalities, so you will not have both in the beginning. Just one. I used to reset hundreds of times, so I can say confidently that Uchi's and Smug's don't move in until later. So don't keep resetting to find Marshal.. Because 100 times out of a 100, he won't show up.~

Either that, or I just got EXTREMELY unlucky with my hundreds of resets (I honestly think I reset over 1k tbh. Yikes that's embarrassing..) to never find a Smug or Uchi neighbor.

I'm not believing that it's possible unless I see picture proof of someone's tree ceremony.. .-.


----------



## danceswithwolves (Aug 4, 2013)

That's interesting. I started with a smug villager as well, Colton


----------



## MamaMyers (Aug 4, 2013)

0wls said:


> I know for a fact that your starting villagers (The first five villagers that live in your town the day you move in, and show up at the tree ceremony) cannot be Uchi or Smug. They can be Normal, Peppy, Snooty, Jock, Cranky or Lazy. This means one of those six personalities will not show up in your original five. I've also found that there aren't any repeats in your original five. Ex: Antonio and Bones. Both are lazy personalities, so you will not have both in the beginning. Just one. I used to reset hundreds of times, so I can say confidently that Uchi's and Smug's don't move in until later. So don't keep resetting to find Marshal.. Because 100 times out of a 100, he won't show up.~
> 
> Either that, or I just got EXTREMELY unlucky with my hundreds of resets (I honestly think I reset over 1k tbh. Yikes that's embarrassing..) to never find a Smug or Uchi neighbor.
> 
> I'm not believing that it's possible unless I see picture proof of someone's tree ceremony.. .-.





id say unlucky...I am not a kid who would lie about it, I am a mature 25 year old adult and mom, and I know for a 100% fact I started the game with keaton and flo....100% fact. I reset my town and made a new town, and that is who I got. and kiki and bob and vic...those were all my people...maybe more that I am forgetting that moved but KEATON and FLO were there.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Aug 4, 2013)

I've noticed the same trend that others have noticed. I spent the day resetting a town and in no restart has there ever been an Uchi or a Smug in the original five. When I finally settled on an initial five that I wanted, I was missing Cranky, Smug, and Uchi. I time traveled to the next day and created a new character to scout for house plots. The first several scouting missions encountered plots for Cranky villagers. So, I figured I'd settle in and try to get either Hamphrey or Kabuki. Then the game stopped giving me Cranky only choices and I was given an Uchi option, followed by a Smug option. I liked the Smug character plot the game generated, so I saved it. I TT'd one day and now have that Smug villager moved in. Tomorrow I expect to see another plot, for either an Uchi or a Cranky.

I had no idea what I was doing when I started my main village--I didn't know about resets or even the different types of villagers. I took whatever the game gave me. The first villager to move in after my original five was Phil, a Smug character. Then Deli moved in; a Lazy villager, the type that wasn't in the original five. Then Shari moved in--Uchi, the last of the personality types to round out the village.

My observations doesn't mean that Smug and Uchi cannot be available from the start, but I have never noticed either of those personality types in the initial five. It'd be nice if someone can post a tree-planting ceremony shot with an Uchi and/or Smug villager in attendance. Then we'd know that it can happen for sure.


----------



## jamesflin (Aug 4, 2013)

Here's the way to tell who your starter villagers were if you don't have a picture. Step 1: Buy stationary from Nooklings. Step 2: Select 'Write a Letter' and bring up the selection for who to write it to. Step 3: Write down who they are in order. The first 5 villagers in your list are the ones you started with, and each subsequent one was the next one to move in. Assuming none of the original five moved out, that is.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 4, 2013)

jamesflin said:


> Here's the way to tell who your starter villagers were if you don't have a picture. Step 1: Buy stationary from Nooklings. Step 2: Select 'Write a Letter' and bring up the selection for who to write it to. Step 3: Write down who they are in order. The first 5 villagers in your list are the ones you started with, and each subsequent one was the next one to move in. Assuming none of the original five moved out, that is.



Yep thats a good idea ^_^ also you can check the map and the first five, obviously if none have moved out


----------



## jamesflin (Aug 4, 2013)

I did not start with a Smug or an Uchi villager, by the way. I also had no normal villagers in my original five.


----------



## sodappend (Aug 4, 2013)

I always thought Cherry was a starter but I guess she was my sixth...

I was too excited to take a pic of my tree planting ceremony huhuhu ;;


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 4, 2013)

My original five were Peanut, Wolfgang, Jay, Tipper, and Dizzy - none of them were normal, uchi, or smug. Later, Phoebe (uchi), Maple (normal), and Lionel (smug) moved in. But I started off with peppy, lazy, snooty, jock, and cranky.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 4, 2013)

For the record my originals were

Mitzi (Normal) Apple (Peppy) Willow (Snooty) Stinky (Jock) & Rolf (Cranky)


----------



## sadbear (Apr 24, 2014)

When (if) you get sick of Octavian can I buy or trade for him please


----------



## cIementine (Apr 24, 2014)

*I think what the wiki meant was you cannot get smugs or uchis as your starting 5. 

There are 8 in-game personalities, with 6 being available for the starting 5.

So basically, in my town, I started with lazy, normal, snooty, peppy, and cranky. My next move ins were a smug, uchi, and jock. I got jock because I didn't get it as a starting five. The ninth villager is totally random, and there will not be a 10th villager. 

To someone who said 'I don't think you can plot reset for Marshal', you can c: Came across him twice when plot resetting for Shep. 

And just to let you know, you cannot get the octopus villagers as starters either ^^'*


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 24, 2014)

I started with the before personalty as well...
Patty (Peppy) Broccolo (Lazy) Freya (Snooty) Lolly (Normal) Avery (Cranky)
And anytime I reset, main or cycle town, I never got smug or uchi.

*I think it is possible.*
They may have programmed that those personalities to have such a low chance rate compared to the original 6 personalities, it is almost impossible to get one as starts. 
... Or, those who did get one as a starter, may have glitched their game. I mean. Come on. With all the other glitches and weird things that happen in the game, does that not sound possible?


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 24, 2014)

I honestly think the people saying they had them as a starter mistake starters as later move ins, not the original 5. thats the case with most people, at least. as for the people who honestly say they got an uchi/smug as an original 5th villager, they either A) forgot and that villager was actually not an original 5 one, or B) are lying unless they show picture proof that that villager was a starter.

I have never seen a single planting ceremony image with an uchi/smug in it, so until I do, I will believe that they cannot be obtained as an original 5 starter villager.


----------



## Uffe (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm not so sure. I remember in my first game, I had Fuchsia. Then after resetting my town, I had Ed.


----------



## Siren137 (Apr 24, 2014)

I started with Poppy (normal), Curt (cranky), Egbert (lazy), Rod (jock) and Astrid (snooty)

After that Agent S (peppy) moved in
Followed by Chops (smug) and Pashmina (Uchi)

I had always heard you couldn't have smugs or uchis as starters. I dunno a pic would be cool if someone has one!


----------



## mariop476 (Apr 24, 2014)

I started off with Agnes, who is an Uchi Pig villager.
No pics, though, sorry. :/


----------



## MetaTriforce (Apr 24, 2014)

Anyone claiming that they did start with a smug/uchi but they don't have a picture for proof, if they still live in your town then they won't have a move-in date when you sit at your town tree. I personally don't believe it's possible because I've never seen a picture of the town tree ceremony with a smug/uchi, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't have pics because when I started I didn't know how to take pictures but I did have Flo as my starter. I know this because I loved her from the very first day! I remember thinking I was lucky to start with a cute fat penguin. It's kind of crazy you restarted your towns so many times, I would have just gave up and settled for anything. Perhaps you got so disoriented by so many resets, you may have not noticed some villagers? Lol


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 24, 2014)

MetaTriforce said:


> Anyone claiming that they did start with a smug/uchi but they don't have a picture for proof, if they still live in your town then they won't have a move-in date when you sit at your town tree. I personally don't believe it's possible because I've never seen a picture of the town tree ceremony with a smug/uchi, but maybe I'm wrong.



But then, even if they did, to "prove" it to anyone else, they would have to record them showing their map with that villager as well as everything the tree says before some one would believe.
And many people don't keep their starting 5... so... the chance of them still having that specific villager still in an old town is unlikely.


----------



## Cascade (Apr 24, 2014)

You will not get uchi/smug as your starters and all octopi .


----------



## Panduhh (Apr 24, 2014)

Candice said:


> You will not get uchi/smug as your starters and all octopi .



Marshal was one of my original. He's a smug.


----------



## MetaTriforce (Apr 24, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> But then, even if they did, to "prove" it to anyone else, they would have to record them showing their map with that villager as well as everything the tree says before some one would believe.
> And many people don't keep their starting 5... so... the chance of them still having that specific villager still in an old town is unlikely.



If they did still have the villager, they could post their dream address so other people could look at their tree


----------



## Panduhh (Apr 24, 2014)

How do you check using the tree :O


----------



## MetaTriforce (Apr 24, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> How do you check using the tree :O



Sit in front of the tree and your "town history" will come up, including the move in dates of any villagers still living in your town. Starter villagers won't have a move in date.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 24, 2014)

MetaTriforce said:


> If they did still have the villager, they could post their dream address so other people could look at their tree



I did not know that you could sit under the trees in DA's to view the history. o.o
Thank you for teaching me something new. ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Panduhh said:


> How do you check using the tree :O



MetaTriforce is right in their answer, but it also important to know the tree has to be a certain size...
I think it has to be the 50 day, 50 hours big tree.


----------



## Panduhh (Apr 24, 2014)

Well, I'll be, Marshal was one of the first to move in after my originals. I was wrong


----------



## Cascade (Apr 24, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> Marshal was one of my original. He's a smug.



That's imposibble o.o


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 24, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> Well, I'll be, Marshal was one of the first to move in after my originals. I was wrong



If he was a move-in... then he wasn't a starter.
The "starter" villagers are the first 5 villagers that are already in your town when you arrive.
So, yay for tree idea!


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 24, 2014)

Has anyone ever started with Ankha? I've never seen anyone start with her.


----------



## Panduhh (Apr 24, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> If he was a move-in... then he wasn't a starter.
> The "starter" villagers are the first 5 villagers that are already in your town when you arrive.
> So, yay for tree idea!



I understand what a starter is  I guess after my original 5 he was probably the first to move in and I didn't realize, partly because it's my boyfriends DS/AC game and I just use it to TT/cycle. My mistake, I honestly though I had started with him. lol


----------



## Uffe (Apr 24, 2014)

MetaTriforce said:


> If they did still have the villager, they could post their dream address so other people could look at their tree



This is why I kind of regret letting Ed go now. I could have just checked the tree to see if I started with him or not. Even though I started over once, both times I never bothered taking a picture of the tree planting.


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 24, 2014)

i had hazel and ken so .__.

ah wait. starter not original. 

i dont remember who was there .___.


----------



## Squart (Apr 24, 2014)

Err I started with Julian, Marshall, Cherry, Baabara and Mira so.


----------



## xxDianaxx (Apr 24, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> Has anyone ever started with Ankha? I've never seen anyone start with her.



I did it was the second town , and also I had Diana and marshal I've restated so many times xD

I might of a pic of ankhs in my town on my Nintendo : p


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 24, 2014)

Squart said:


> Err I started with Julian, Marshall, Cherry, Baabara and Mira so.



No you didn't as that's a blatant lie because it's two smugs. And two Uchi


----------



## Squart (Apr 24, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> No you didn't as that's a blatant lie because it's two smugs. And two Uchi



i have a screenshto actually!!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 24, 2014)

Squart said:


> i have a screenshto actually!!
> 
> View attachment 42145



Yeah, good job being incredibly childish and a liar. :3


----------



## xxDianaxx (Apr 24, 2014)

U guys are funny &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;xD


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 24, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> Marshal was one of my original. He's a smug.



He was one of mine as well. Still have him.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Apr 24, 2014)

It is impossible to have a Smug or Uchi in your starting setup. They might move in as number 6 or later though.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 24, 2014)

Squart said:


> i have a screenshto actually!!
> 
> View attachment 42145



*I love how you say loviechu smells, however your username sounds like something my dog does in the garden. Also your editing skills are fabulous.*


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 24, 2014)

LOL I just choked on my chai tea


----------



## SliceAndDice (Apr 24, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *I love how you say loviechu smells, however your username sounds like something my dog does in the garden. Also your editing skills are fabulous.*



Squat and fart?


----------



## esprit (Apr 24, 2014)

SliceAndDice said:


> It is impossible to have a Smug or Uchi in your starting setup. They might move in as number 6 or later though.



This. Anyone claiming otherwise is either being stubborn or remembering incorrectly.


----------



## Siren137 (Apr 24, 2014)

I love how all these people claim to have had a smug or uchi starter but not one can prove it! You don't get them as starters! Simple as!


----------



## Squart (Apr 24, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *I love how you say loviechu smells, however your username sounds like something my dog does in the garden. Also your editing skills are fabulous.*


thank u thank u 
took me like 2 whole hour in ms paint


----------



## PopteenPrincess (Apr 24, 2014)

gonna make ya squart


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 24, 2014)

literally any time someone says this the thread gets swarmed by people who claim they had a smug/uchi starter, but they never have proof lmfao.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 24, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> Has anyone ever started with Ankha? I've never seen anyone start with her.



I started with Ankha in my second town!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 24, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I started with Ankha in my second town!



I did to in my original Mercury.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 24, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *I love how you say loviechu smells, however your username sounds like something my dog does in the garden. Also your editing skills are fabulous.*


guise

i think it was a joke?!?!


----------

